# Kann den mal einer abhaken?



## Dart (23. Oktober 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3188911/Jurassic-Carp.html

Kurze, sinngemäße Zusammfassung des Berichts.
Der bekannte britische Angler Jeremy Wade, hat ihm Rahmen einer Filmproduktion für die Serie "River Monsters", einen der sehr seltenen Goliath Tigerfish im River Kongo gefangen.
Der Fisch würde auf über 100 Pfd geschätzt und hatte eine Länge von ca. 160cm.
Goliath Tigerfische gelten als extrem aggressiv und es gibt Berichte das selbst Krokodile und Menschen schon attackiert wurden.

Was für ein Abenteuer, Respekt.#6
Gruss Reiner#h

Noch mal kurz editiert:
Bei Youtube gibt es noch folgenden Clip => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Tkl4ziRNVU

Die "Sun" hat mit 100lb und 5ft zwar ein kleines bißchen übertrieben, aber immer noch ein Hammerfang!

Und hier noch ein weiterer Clip mit eindrucksvollen Nahaufnahmen von dem Gebiß. => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJZRXdYyfsA&feature=channel


----------



## Alpinestars (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Augen zu und Arm rein!


----------



## ax300xh (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Samstag auf DMAX 20.15uhr Fluss Monster. Da kamm schon eine ganze folge über den Tigerfische.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



Dart schrieb:


> Kurze, sinngemäße Zusammfassung des Berichts.
> Der bekannte britische Angler Jeremy Wade, hat ihm Rahmen einer Filmproduktion für die Serie "River Monsters", einen der sehr seltenen Goliath Tigerfish im River Kongo gefangen.


Danke für den Link auf den dann wohl Orginalbericht.
Teile davon findet man schon vielfach im Web.
Strotzt leider vor fetten Fehlern wie "Jurassic Carp" (ist ein Salmler) und "200lb rod and line".

Wenn manchen Leute wüßten, dass auch bei uns in den europäischen Gewässern noch ganz andere "Zähne" herumschwimmen, die diese an sich schon eindruckvollen Stiftbeisser wie niedliche Plastikvampirgebisse für den Karneval aussehen lassen, dann ... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn manchen Leute wüßten, dass auch bei uns in den europäischen Gewässern noch ganz andere "Zähne" herumschwimmen, die diese an sich schon eindruckvollen Stiftbeisser wie niedliche Plastikvampirgebisse für den Karneval aussehen lassen, dann ... |kopfkrat :m




WAS, WO????|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Kark (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Hier wird das Thema auch gerade ein bisschen diskutiert:

KLICK


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> WAS, WO????|bigeyes|bigeyes




Das Gebiss meines Opas liegt irgendwo im Fluss. Hatta verloren als er nach einer vorbeifliegenden Möwe schnappte . . .:m


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> WAS, WO????|bigeyes|bigeyes



Harzer Hechte? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Gebiss meines Opas liegt irgendwo im Fluss. Hatta verloren als er nach einer vorbeifliegenden Möwe schnappte . . .:m


----------



## porbeagle (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Sind schon starke teile.Raymond Houtmans hat mal einen gefangen mit 44 kg in Zaire.Macht was her.
Was mich stört ist der Titel Monsterfische


----------



## bacalo (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Nette Fangzähne, erinnert mich irgendwie an 007-Moonraker.

Abhaken, klar doch-bloß find ich meine Filitierhandschuhe nicht.
Die vom Kutterfischen sind noch neu und sehen irgendwie nicht gerade vertrauensvoll aus, bei diesen 10/0er Zähnchen.

Bin aber voller Zuversicht, ist bestimmt ein Zahnarzt unter uns.


----------



## Kleintierangler (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

also was jetzt? catch and relase? oder aufessen? schmeckt sowas?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Fang einen und probiers 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Florian1980 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Da der Fluss Kongo hauptsächlich durch die Republik Kongo fließt, wurde der Fisch, sofern geniesbar, hoffentlich an ne Dorfbevölkerung übergeben (wenn diese nicht mit eigenen Methoden sogar ganz unspektakulär hunderte davon fangen, ohne dadurch reich zu werden...)


----------



## entspannt (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

nimmt man da ein Stahlvorfach???? Oder besser Fluocarbon


----------



## MrFloppy (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

ne klaviersaite oder ein stahlseil halte ich für angebracht ;-)


----------



## barschkönig (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*

Hat gestern jemand das mit den Piranhas gesehen?
Ich habs zum ersten mal geguckt und es ist ne coole Sendung man erfährt auch einiges über das Verhalten der Fische usw.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



> Da der Fluss Kongo hauptsächlich durch die Republik Kongo fließt, wurde  der Fisch, sofern geniesbar, hoffentlich an ne Dorfbevölkerung übergeben  (wenn diese nicht mit eigenen Methoden sogar ganz unspektakulär  hunderte davon fangen, ohne dadurch reich zu werden...)



Ich habe den Film auch gesehen und als der Fänger den Fisch releasen wollte,hat der Guide/Dolmetscher reichlich betreten geschaut!
Er wurde wohl dann doch noch von der Bevölkerung des nächsten Dorfes verspeist.Alles andere,hätten die Menschen dort, in einem der ärmsten Länder auf der Welt, auch nur schlecht vermittelt werden können!
Mir auch nicht!
Aber dieses Gebiss (Kopf/Trophäe), ist sicher mit dem Fänger nach England gelangt.
Da kann sich jeder Rottweiler verstecken!

Taxidermist


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann den mal einer abhaken?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film auch gesehen und *als der* *Fänger den Fisch releasen wollte,hat der Guide/Dolmetscher reichlich betreten geschaut*!
> Er wurde wohl dann doch noch von der Bevölkerung des nächsten Dorfes verspeist.Alles andere,hätten die Menschen dort, in einem der ärmsten Länder auf der Welt, auch nur schlecht vermittelt werden können!
> Mir auch nicht!
> Aber dieses Gebiss (Kopf/Trophäe), ist sicher mit dem Fänger nach England gelangt.
> ...



Nicht nur das, der hat den Fänger ja versucht zu überreden den Fisch mitzunehmen. 

Da der Releaseversuch (über eine Stunde) scheiterte, wurde der Fisch mitgenommen. Im Endeffekt meinte der Fänger zwar: schade um den Fisch - aber wie sich das ganze Dorf über einen einzigen Fisch freut ist wenigens eine kleine Entschädigung.


----------

